# December POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for December photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.



​

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of December in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Dmitri

*Boneyard* by Abraxas
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1459339#post1459339

Since Abraxas doesn't want the photo nominated this month, I will instead nominate this box.
_______
|.........|
|.........|
|.........|
======


----------



## Dmitri

*Monkey Business *by Sabath999
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147588


----------



## Harmony

*Couple of scans #2* by _Ockie_


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Condensation, close up* by _Epp_B_


----------



## invisible

Docklands #2, by Mohain


----------



## alicaub

RP1_0891_web-1.jpg


----------



## Ockie

*First winter pics for this year #2 by *Roger





Seems like it fits this month


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*The Park Bench* by _SympL_


----------



## LaFoto

Awww, Chris, now you have taken it away from me ...   ... I can no longer nominate it


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Whoops! Sorry... :blushing:


----------



## Mohain

Seefutlung. *Getty Villa and a LensBaby* #2.


Seefutlung said:


>


----------



## Judge Sharpe

I like this one can'y get the picture here but click on the quote to see it.
Judge Sharpe


----------



## Battou

Judge Sharpe said:


> I like this one can'y get the picture here but click on the quote to see it.
> Judge Sharpe


^^^
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ole-tries-tell-you-something.html#post1470654 - By rufus5150


----------



## epp_b

*Chris of Arabia*, I'm flattered! :blushing:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

You're welcome

* Yes, Yes, More Butterflies* #4 by _Doenoe_


----------



## abraxas

A Beheading on the Beach #2 - by Pugnacious33


----------



## anubis404

Black Mesa, Dawn by Fox Paw


----------



## LaFoto

*jaharris101, *_How'bout a cup of coffee, maybe Starbucks?_


----------



## Fox Paw

anubis, thanks for my first-ever nomination!


----------



## dizzyg44

I'm really digging this one as the best I've seen all month

Markderoophotography


----------



## Fox Paw

Bartlett Lake by Miss Mia.


----------



## TGaston

_battou, if it would be at all possible, could i have a larger size of that picture, that has to be one of the coolest pictures that I have ever seen. thanks._

_                                                                                          -T._


----------



## Battou

TGaston said:


> _battou, if it would be at all possible, could i have a larger size of that picture, that has to be one of the coolest pictures that I have ever seen. thanks._
> 
> _                                                                                          -T._



Not my image to autherize such.


----------



## Overread

The Queen by Mgw189


----------



## MissMia

Fox Paw said:


> Bartlett Lake by Miss Mia.



Thank you Fox Paw! Invisible just told me about the nomination. :blushing:


----------



## Dmitri

Why come we can't vote yet??


----------

